# Stadiums that have removed athletic track



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Estadio Monumental de Nuñez
















*


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Stade Gaston Gérard in Dijon, France. Reform between 2009 and 2016.




















Sources: Soccerwiki and Dijon.fr


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Regenboogstadion (Elindus Arena) in Waregem, Belgium. Home of SV Zulte Waregem. Reform in 2014, 2015 and 2018.
































Photos from Zulte Waregem's web and Twitter, Belstadions.net - Regenboogstadion


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Weserstadion*
Bremen, Germany

























*







*


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Mercedes-Benz Arena*
Stuttgart, Germany


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*HDI-Arena*
Hannover, Germany

*







*
















































*







*


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

EDIT: Deleted post


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Celtic Park*
Glasgow, Scotland

*






























*


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Stamford Bridge








*


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*ANZ Stadium
















*


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Stade Gerland in Lyon, France.








































Histoire du Stade Gerland - surlatouche.fr


Stade historique de la Capitale des Gaules et du sport français, le Stade de Gerland a connu mile vies avant de devenir aujourd'hui l'antre attitrée du LOU Rugby. Le sport à Lyon avant Gerland Les sports athlétiques modernes naissent à Lyon dans les cours du Lycée Ampère. Ce sont d'ailleurs…




surlatouche.fr






https://twitter.com/phanou_herko?s=09










Le paradis des sportifs | Gerland - Grand Lyon


Construit en 1913 par Tony Garnier, le Stade de Gerland offre une architecture atypique marquée par les arcs de triomphe des quatre entrées monumentales. Classé à l’inventaire des Monuments Historiques en 1967, cet équipement d'une capacité de 42 000 spectateurs a accueilli des rencontres...




www.lyon-gerland.com


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Stade Chaban Delmas*
Bordeaux, France

*


































*


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Ibrox Stadium*
Glasgow, Scotland


















*







*


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*LA Memorial Coliseum*
Los Angeles, USA


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

*Husky Stadium, University of Washington:*










*After the 2013 renovation:*


----------



## G.Y.EvanID (May 11, 2020)

Some did it well like this stadium below...



Matheus Iglesias said:


> *Goffertstadion
> View attachment 1443301
> 
> 
> ...


Some did it with a rather funny result...,



KingmanIII said:


> *Husky Stadium, University of Washington:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But some are rather put in don'ts.



Matheus Iglesias said:


> *LA Memorial Coliseum*
> Los Angeles, USA
> View attachment 1830241
> View attachment 1830243
> View attachment 1830244


CMIIW, as usual.


----------



## Urmstoniain (Mar 23, 2015)

KingmanIII said:


> *Husky Stadium, University of Washington:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visited Seattle a couple of times in the late '90s and was entranced at Husky Stadium - the two mirrored stands, the position on the water, the backdrop of the mountains. Never got to see a game there though - had to make do with Seahawks at the Kingdome.


----------



## carambolas (Aug 7, 2018)

PORTO ALEGRE | Beira Rio Stadium

1969










1972









2010









2014


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Estadio de Balaídos*
Vigo, España























Future project:


----------



## Matheus Iglesias (Mar 24, 2021)

*Stadio Olímpico Grande Torino*
Torino, Italia


----------

